# We now have a bear



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s clipped , bathed and looking fantastic

No longer a long haired german shepherd

His soft coat is clipped short

His undercoat stripped 

And I recon he looks pretty fantastic as a chunky bear

We can no longer manage to groom his long coat, his bulky under coat 

Claire does 

Struggles with his yeti feet, he doesn’t like those touching 

But I guess he feels cooler and more comfortable 

And for all his faults goes off to be clipped a gentle giant 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh bless him! I am sure he will be much more comfortable when/if it gets hot.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

May we have a picture please.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d love to 

But he is a lazy bugger,around the house constantly lying down 

So I can’t really catch him for a photo 

But I’ll try tomorrow 

A strange breed now 

Long haired he was magnificent , but too hard for us now, and travelling in the van , where it can be hot and loving to swim 

We’ve had him clipped short for a while now 

Apart from his hairy feet, although even those are a little bit shorter 

He tries to nip Clare if she ventures near them , but It seems she does anyway 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I reckon this dog is a poodle,
come on, where's the proof its not :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish Jan

How I wish 

What on earth possessed me to go for a lifetime of German Shepherds 

Rather than miniature poodles 

Our even standard ones at a push 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its the way they look at you 0


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

I dissolve in his liquid brown eyes 

And mostly understand what he is telling / cough asking /me 

Willing me to understand 

But I don’t understand why a gentle hound goes into killer mode around the garden gate or van 

And he ain’t playing , he means business 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have this lovely picture of Shade as my desk top picture, it doesn't matter where I stand or sit he is looking at me. Maybe I have already shown everyone, but just in case I haven't here it is.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jan! That is such a lovely picture. 
I never seem to get decent photos. A friend is a fantastic photographer (her father is a professional) and she took some of my previous dogs that I treasure. They are print copies so I have to take care of them. I must talk her into taking some of Georgia while she is still cute


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He was very photogenic Pat a real poser, but so is this one :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes
He is lovely Jan 
And I love my avertar 
Shadow and teddy 
I could photograph that over and over 

It’s close to him always 

Unless winston is here

When I hide him 

He’s already stitched enough , how much more he could stand I don’t know 

And winston hurls him into the air if he gets a chance

No fineness that dog 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

have you tried to introduce a different toy Sandra just in case teddy doesn't last? might be a good idea, especially if you forget to hide teddy from Winston and he completely destroys it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

No way is he interested 

He’s had that teddy from a 8week pup 

And he isn’t moving to another 

It’s his comfort blanket 

When family come it’s his belonging blanket 

And I stitch and wash it when the weather is good 

And I recon it will last as long as him 

We take it with us in the van 

It’s his baby 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually Jan , he has a green frog that croaks 

It his and he knows it, but he has never touched it 

He will sit by it and wait for someone to step on it and make it croak 

Then he growls at it and wants it to croak again 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Its the way they look at you 0


Too true! Shadow does have a way of looking at you. As if to say,"it's so sad you can't understand a word of what I'm telling you."

Really intelligent eyes!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Too true! Shadow does have a way of looking at you. As if to say,"it's so sad you can't understand a word of what I'm telling you."
> 
> Really intelligent eyes!


But if he were your dog Viv you would know exactly what he was saying.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True but she did well well with a hound from hell 

He doesn’t greet people with doggy enthusiasm, 

Rather a measured consideration 

Your Ok, I take you into my pack 

Know your place and welcome 

What do you reckon Viv?

True?
Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Too true! Shadow does have a way of looking at you. As if to say,"it's so sad you can't understand a word of what I'm telling you."
> 
> Really intelligent eyes!


I happen to now of one lady who was totally and utterly beguiled by those eyes and I don't mean Sandra but she knows who I'm talking about and we now have Bob as a consequence........ >.

and a great fun consequence he is too........


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep those eyes were beguiling 
And I dont mean shadow
Don’t tell Leslie 
Why not she already knows it 
But she was far to ensconced with her love affair with shadow 

To notice :grin2:
Sandra, love you both


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> True but she did well well with a hound from hell
> 
> He doesn't greet people with doggy enthusiasm,
> 
> ...


ABSO-bl**dy-LUTELY true. He probably wonders what on earth I'm so nervous about! Puzzling!! (to him)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yer fine babe 
Your in 

Sandra


----------

